# Potato soup.



## DocSteve (Feb 10, 2019)

Potatoe soup w/ bacon and a ham bone I had from a previous smoke.


----------



## checkdude (Feb 10, 2019)

Nice! I have leftover ham from yesterday and am planning to make split pea soup with it. But potato soup sounds tasty too.


----------



## DocSteve (Feb 10, 2019)

checkdude said:


> Nice! I have leftover ham from yesterday and am planning to make split pea soup with it. But potato soup sounds tasty too.


Thanks. Ya not a fan of split pea soup. I vaccumm pack all my ham bones and butt blades to use in soups.


----------



## checkdude (Feb 10, 2019)

I do the same. Any bones go in zip lock bag and in freezer to wait when enough is stored. I love soup. There is a pot on the stove every week.


----------



## knifebld (Sep 12, 2019)

DocSteve said:


> Potatoe soup w/ bacon and a ham bone I had from a previous smoke.



Man does that soup look ever good, I would get some brownie points if I made this for my wife. Willing to share the recipe? :)


----------



## DocSteve (Sep 12, 2019)

Not that fancy. I smoked a ham, saved the bone.
 I got some fancy potato soup. Added some bacon bits, crushed red pepper and let it simmer.
 It's not always about making everything from scratch.


----------



## knifebld (Sep 12, 2019)

DocSteve said:


> Not that fancy. I smoked a ham, saved the bone.
> I got some fancy potato soup. Added some bacon bits, crushed red pepper and let it simmer.
> It's not always about making everything from scratch.



Simple enough! LOL Thanks!


----------



## bradger (Sep 29, 2019)

You got me thinking about using the same potatoes i used for the smoked potato salad to make potato soup since we are rapidly entering soup season.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 29, 2019)

Nice looking soup. I normally make pea soup with hambones, but this might be a good alternative. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Sep 29, 2019)

That looks good. I make bacon, potato chowder a few times a year. A favorite during the cold season.


----------

